# Onkel Otto



## Merlinbuster (8 Juni 2008)

Onkel Otto



Ich hatte Onkel Otto nie persönlich gesehen, sondern kannte ihn nur aus Erzählungen. Wenn man in der Familie über ihn sprach, senkten sich automatisch die Stimmen und es wurde geflüstert. Das machte mich immer total unsicher, da ich dachte, sie reden über mich oder, viel schlimmer, ich bekomme etwas nicht mit. Aber Onkel Otto war ein netter Mensch und schickte uns fleißig Pakete aus dem reichen Teil der Weltkugel. 

Vor dem Krieg war er Lederfabrikant, nicht gerade mittellos, gesund und verstand, es sich gut gehen zu lassen. Als der Zweite Weltkrieg über Rumänien hereinbrach wurde er wie alle anderen wehrfähigen Volksdeutschen eingezogen, um in der deutschen Armee für diesen Führer zu kämpfen. Nach dem Krieg verschwand er mit vielen anderen für zehn Jahre in den Weiten Sibiriens und versuchte zu überleben. Er kehrte als gebrochener Mann zurück und durfte von da an für einen Hungerlohn in seiner ehemaligen Fabrik als Pförtner weiterarbeiten. Da sich niemand mit den verbliebenen, komplizierten Maschinen auskannte, wurde er andauernd um Rat gefragt. Da Otto seine Arbeiter immer gut behandelt hatte, steckten diese ihm das notwendige zum Überleben zu, froh dass alles wieder funktionierte und sie ihren Arbeitsplatz behalten konnten. So konnte er sich einiges mehr leisten, als der Rest der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung. Da er ein guter Mensch war, half er wo er konnte um das allgegenwärtige Leid ! erträglich zu machen. Die kommunistische Regierung hatte kein großes Vertrauen in den Ex-Kapitalisten. Anscheinend vermuteten die Genossen noch irgendwelche vergrabene Reichtümer und besuchten Onkel Otto des Öfteren. Da sie nichts fanden, versuchten sie ihm mit andauernden Repressalien und ihren wachsamen Augen das Leben so schwer wie möglich zu machen. "So bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine und kann mich nie langweilen", pflegte er schmunzelnd zu sagen. Das Lachen verging ihm, als er nach einem dieser Besuche abgeführt wurde und für einige Zeit verschwand. Ein übereifriger Genosse hatte auf dem heimischen Klo säuberlich zerschnittene "Flugblätter" gefunden. Der Einwand von Onkel Otto, es handele sich bloß um Klopapier, wurde weggewischt. So wurde das beschlagnahmte Material mitsamt Onkelchen abgeführt und in mühevoller Kleinarbeit von wachsamen Augen und geschickten Händen wieder zusammengestellt. Heraus kam das Bild des mehrfachen Genius, dem Genossen Ceausescu, wie er, umringt von heuchelnden Funktionären, eine seiner Prestige-Baustellen besuchte und wertvolle Anweisungen gab. Aufgeschreckt von der Tatsache, dass man sich mit dem süßesten Antlitz, das Rumänien jemals hervorgebracht hatte, den Arsch abwischte, gab es plötzlich in allen Geschäften Hermannstadts eine Woche lang Klopapier zu kaufen. Viele, vor allem jüngere, kannten das Gefühl von weichem Klopapier gar nicht und manch ein gequältes Loch hatte Zeit sich zu regenerieren. So auch Onkel Otto. Die Partei brachte ihn ans schwarze Meer. Nicht zur Kur, sondern in ein Arbeitslager. Zum Bau des Schwarz Meer - Donau Kanals. Da wurde er so auf Diät gehalten, dass er irgendwann fast kein Klopapier mehr brauchte. Nach zwei Fünfjahresplänen wurde er freigelassen und fuhr nach Hause. Da er sehr abgemagert war, erkannte ihn meine Oma nicht, hielt ihn für einen Einbrecher und jagte ihn fort. 

Eines Tages kam der Postträger ganz aufgeregt zu meiner Oma: "Ihr habt ein 30-kg-Paket aus Amerika!", sagte er und kramte einen Paketschein aus der Tasche. "Es ist das erste in meiner langen Karriere bei der Post. Leider müsst ihr selber zum Zoll gehen und es abholen. Die Genossen machen es vor euren Augen auf und untersuchen den Inhalt, bevor ihr es mitnehmen könnt. Natürlich darf man nicht alle Waren einführen und für einige muss man Zoll bezahlen. Ein wenig Bakschisch müsst ihr wohl auch springen lassen." 

Dass der Genosse Unteroffizier der Staatssicherheit sich ein Kilo Kaffee einsteckte, der Offizier des Rumänischen Zolls zehn Tafeln Schokolade, ein wenig Kaugummi für die Kinder und ein Paar Strumpfhosen für seine zahlreichen Familienmitglieder beiseite legte, war selbstverständlich. Seine Sekretärin, natürlich auch ein treues Parteimitglied, durfte den Zoll kassieren und ein paar Seidenstrümpfe dazu, so dass meine Großmutter bloß die Hälfte des Paketes in ihrem Wägelchen verstauen und sich heimwärts begeben konnte. Vor allem wusste sie jetzt, von wem das Paket aus New York war. Als Absender stand der Spruch: Otto. find ich gut! Es lässt sich nicht mehr genau feststellen, wer von den Ottos das Logo erfand: der Versandhaus Vorsitzende Michael oder der Flüchtling vom Balkan, der Misch Otto. "Ist auch egal, wir freuen uns, dass er an uns gedacht hat", sagte Großmutter und hatte Tränen in den Augen: "Ach, dieser Verrückte lebt noch! Warum hat er sich nicht mehr gemeldet?" seufzte sie erleichtert und ging nach Hause, um die Geschenke zu verteilen. Weihnachten mitten im Sommer! 

Der liebe Otto hatte verständlicherweise genug von den Kommunisten die ihn zwanzig Jahre seines Lebens geklaut hatten und hatte sich ins Land der Unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten abgesetzt, um ein neues Leben zu beginnen. Scheinbar war es ihm gelungen Fuß zu fassen, denn wir bekamen ab diesem Zeitpunkt jährlich zwölf Pakete. Onkel Otto hatte uns nie vergessen und immer das geschickt, was wir in diesem armen Land gebrauchen konnten. Vor allem schickte er in jedem Paket eine Rolle Klopapier mit. Meistens bunt bedrucktes, feines, 3-lagiges echtes amerikanisches Toilettenpapier. Onkel Otto hatte sein Ziel erreicht: Er musste nie mehr Zeitungen in Streifen schneiden und an einen Nagel ins Klo hängen. Zwar war auf dem Klopapier nie das Bild des mehrfachen Genius drauf, aber auch die anderen Bilder waren lustig und bunt. Es machte uns damals großen Spaß, aufs Klo zu gehen. 

Doch gab es zwei Parteien im Haus. Die Oma und meine Mutter freuten sich über die vielen Pulver, Würfel, Strumpfhosen, Seifen, Cremen und solchen Kram der den Alltag leichter und schöner macht. Ich wiederum freute mich über das "sinnlose" Zeug: Bunte Luftballons mit Werbung drauf, kleine Matchbox Autos und sogar auf die Fotos der Burschen mit einem Knüppel in der Hand, die keiner kannte. Baseball, war in den 60ern in Rumänien noch nicht sehr bekannt. Ich werde meine erste Dose Coca Cola nie vergessen, aber die Folgen waren noch wichtiger. 

So wurde ich nun behandelt: Man zeigte in der Nachbarschaft mit dem Finger auf mich, schließlich hatte ich als erster Coca Cola getrunken, Kaugummi gekaut, aus dem man große bunte Blasen aus dem Mund zaubern konnte, mir die erste Baseballmütze der New York Nicks auf den Kopf gesetzt und lief in Lewis Strauss Jeans durch die Gegend. Es reichte, wenn ich gebadet und frisch gekämmt auf die Strasse ging, dann zeigten sie auf mich und flüsterten sich zu: "Er hat einen Opa in Amerika." Alles was aus dem großen, fremden Land kam, wurde von der Bevölkerung vergöttert. 

Mit der Zeit gewöhnten wir uns alle daran. Onkel Otto schickte bald nur noch "nützliches Zeug", meistens zum Kochen. So schmeckte das Mittagessen oft anderes als es sich die Köchin vorgestellt hatte, da sie nicht genau wusste, was sie da eigentlich in der Hand hielt. Da keiner im Haus Englisch konnte, musste meine Oma immer die Nachbarin fragen, die angeblich der Sprache mächtig war. Da diese Dame selten zu Hause war, gab es oft Experimente mit bleibendem Erinnerungswert. Ketch Up mit Schmalzbrot oder Muffins mit rotem Chili. Überhaupt war Chili sehr beliebt. So beliebt, dass wir alles damit würzten. So passierte es oft, dass bei unseren Mahlzeiten alle weinten, aber eigentlich gut drauf waren. 

Eines Tages kam in dem Paket nur ein großer Topf mit einem weißen Pulver an. "Was schickt denn mein lieber Bruder diesmal?" Die Oma war unsicher um welche Zutat es sich diesmal handelte. 

"Es sieht nach Kaffeeweißer aus. Wer weiß, was für ein neuartiges Gewürz das wieder ist." Meine Mutter probierte mit dem Finger ein wenig von dem Pulver. "Vielleicht wollte Otto etwas Neues ausprobieren. Das schmeckt eher wie Suppengewürz." Da den beiliegenden, englisch verfassten Brief, niemand lesen konnte und die Nachbarin mal wieder nicht zu Hause war, kam zu dem allgegenwärtigen Chili ein neues Gewürz dazu. So wurde das Zeug überall reingemischt und gab unseren Speisen einen völlig neuartigen Geschmack. 

"Was schmeckt so intensiv in der Kartoffelsuppe? Hm, ganz pikant gewürzt!" Diese Fragen wurden mit dem Standard-Satz beantwortet: Das ist von Onkel Otto, ihr kennt ihn ja, immer mal was Neues, - und alle waren zufrieden. 

Alle bis auf eine! Die Nachbarin war zu Besuch und meckerte über den Kaffee: "Wieso löst sich diese Kaffeemilch so schwer auf?" 

Da diese Frage seit Wochen keiner so richtig beantworten konnte, trank sie ihn diesmal ohne, kotzte ihn jedoch sofort auf die Zwiebeln, als sie uns den Brief aus Ottos letztem Paket übersetzte: 

"Das Zeug, das so komisch schmeckt, ist kein Gewürz, das ist Onkel Otto!" 

Der gute Mann hatte sich gewünscht, nach seinem Tod auf dem heimischen Friedhof beigesetzt zu werden. Also wurde er eingeäschert und par Avion zu seiner letzten Ruhestätte geschickt. Blöd nur, dass die Absender kein Deutsch, Ungarisch oder Rumänisch und die Empfänger kein Englisch konnten, sich an die Pakete von Onkel Otto gewöhnt hatten und ihm blind vertrauten. Denn wie hatte Onkelchen geschrieben?



Otto. find ich gut!


----------

